# Frankfurt IAA - The Audi Q7 In Depth



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is about to unveil a vehicle that marks a superlative new development in the sport utility vehicle (SUV) segment. The Audi Q7 ingeniously combines sportiness and versatility, sophisticated technology and the luxury of a premium-class vehicle. On the road it excels with the driving performance and dynamism of a sports car; off-road it redefines the benchmark in its category. A vehicle that outwardly makes no secret of its qualities and whose technology delivers on its promise – on any road and in all conditions. The Audi Q7 – the performance SUV from the creator of quattro.
* Full Story *


----------

